# My new foster, Gypsy



## mousern (Apr 18, 2005)

Last summer I started doing some volunteering at the local shelter and got involved with the two local rescue groups. I rescued and fostered a little toy Poodle who was found to have an old leg fracture. I had her about 3-4 mos before she went to a no-kill animal rescue where she found a new home in Central CO within four weeks. I also fostered a Shih-Tzu male for about a week before he was brought to a no-kill facility. My last act was to transport, with my DH, four dogs (plus my little Poodle) to the rescue in CO then pick up a dog in WY and a couple more in CO to bring back to the rescue at home. With my new job as a nursing instructor, I haven't been able to do my volunteer work at the shelter for the last two semesters and I was feeling the need to do something. I saw on Petfinder that the local rescue I like to work with needed fosters for Chi's and Chi mixes so I volunteered. Today I picked up Gypsy, a wonderful little girl who seems to not like kids (good thing mine are adults) but does well with other dogs, cats and people. We need to work on potty training, basic doggie training, and kids, but I think she'll do well. Sorry to get so wordy, but here she is...Gypsy.


----------



## eyespy (Jan 31, 2006)

Where do you live? Trinket and I are going to be driving through Raton next Wednesday on our way to Dallas...You mentioned CO--do you ever get up to Colorado Springs? Gypsy is super cute--love the ears!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Aw, she is cute. Bless you for the rescue work you do.


----------



## mousern (Apr 18, 2005)

Christy, we're in Clovis at Cannon AFB. We get up to the Springs every few years, mostly just driving by to visit my BIL (who's now in Albuquerque at Kirtland AFB) and his family (who are still in Cheyenne) or coming back from Idaho where DH is from. We actually stayed at the Academy two years ago during a vacation in Colorado. Beautiful area, I love the fact that it's green versus the desert down here!


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Ahh, what a cutie, thats so great of you helping out with rescue, way to go


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I too do rescue and find it soooo rewarding. Good luck with Gypsy.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> I too do rescue and find it soooo rewarding. Good luck with Gypsy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Thank you for all you do for the doggies!







Now if we could clone you please...

God Bless,
Melanie


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I think it is just wonderful that all of you wonderful people foster these little ones. I have thought about it but how do you let them go? I have a friend whose wife and he foster Bichon's and they have tried to get me to do it, but I would end up having 20 dogs or something.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Awwww, she's very cute...looks a lot like the Mexican border dogs that live in the border towns and the Chihuahuan desert (must be the Chihuahua mix, there are all kinds of chi mixes there). My last two rescues from years back were Mexican border dogs...they make wonderful, loving pets.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I appaud rescues















I love his ears! hehe


----------

